
Uber Picks Expedia CEO Dara Khosrowshahi as New CEO - nbmh
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/28/technology/dara-khosrowshahi-uber-ceo.html?mcubz=0
======
mwnivek
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15113613](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15113613)

